# Проблемы с snd-intel8x0 на ноутбуке

## drfaust

Здравствуйте,

Столкнулся с проблемой на ноутбуке, звуковая карта:

```
faust@NPC-03380 ~ $ /usr/sbin/lspci | grep audio

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
```

Модули звуковой собраны в ядре 2.6.28-gentoo-rc5 как модули.

Модуль звуковой определился автоматически alsaconfig, загрузился нормально, но при этом отсутствует звук. Программы ошибок не выдают.

Рыл на поисковиках, куча проблем решается установкой пакета alsa-driver, но emerge не позволяет установить этот пакет.

Ещё странно, сто модуль и alsamixer щпределяет карту как AD1981B:

```
faust@NPC-03380 ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6

                      Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at irq 5
```

Ну и список подгруженых модулей:

```
faust@NPC-03380 ~ $ /sbin/lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            31872  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12160  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2564  0 

snd_seq_oss            23700  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38456  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6412  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           25628  0 

snd_ac97_codec         91300  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                58632  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              16644  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45236  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8072  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

soundcore               5956  1 snd
```

----------

## drfaust

Загрузил alsa-driver при помощи установки "media-sound/alsa-driver ~x86" в /etc/portage/package.keywords

установил согласно инструкций с удалением модулей звука из ядра

Не заработало  :Sad: 

микшер и программы делают вид, что работают. Из колонок - тишина...

----------

## fank

а громкость случайно не на нуле?

поищи по модели ноута еще

посмотри логи, если не понимаешь сам, что там - приведи здесь

----------

## drfaust

Выключил External Amplifer и звук заработал !!!

Выключить его можно в alsamixer <External> кнопкой M (Mute) или в любом другом регуляторе громкости в разделе "Переключатели".

Век живи - век учись.

----------

